

Inside Foxconn City: A Vast Electronics Factory Under Suicide Scrutiny - erikano
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2010/11/thomas-lee-foxconn/

======
donohoe
I keep reading this but I don't understand why people keep writing about
this... the suicide rate seems to be below China's average.

That would indicate there is no suicide problem to speak of...

[http://www.who.int/mental_health/prevention/suicide/suicider...](http://www.who.int/mental_health/prevention/suicide/suiciderates/en/)

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/media-gets-its-facts-
wron...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/media-gets-its-facts-wrong-
working-at-foxconn-significantly-cuts-suicide-risk/1356)

What am I missing?

~~~
icegreentea
Western media reacting with shock when they discover where their precious
gadgets actually come from, and then immediately trying to apply western
standards and expectations since this company works with the some of the
biggest symbols of western consumerism.

That said, no one ever actually reported on the number of foxcon employees who
committed suicide away from the factory. At least that I can remember.

~~~
cynest
Considering that the employees live there, probably not many compared to on-
site suicides.

